# iPod Touch issue...



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

I haven't been using my iPod in awhile, but I finally decided to use it again. When I tried to install an app, it said that the memory was full. This was a 20 Mb app. I was sure I had 2 GB left of space on it. So I plugged it into my PC and it says 0 bytes available. The bar at the bottom that shows what's taking up the memory has over 3 GB of "Other" data. Is there any way that I can fix this issue *without* restoring my iPod? I don't want to restore it because it has a lot of data on it and I have it jailbroken, so I'd have to redo it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Apple does not include a File Manager so its very hard to tell what is taking up that much space. You could try uninstall apps or removing music to make room.

Otherwise restoring is the best bet.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a file manager because my iPod's jailbroken. I haven't looked yet. When I uninstalled an app, the space just got taken up by the "Other" data.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Look in the file manager to see what is taking up the most space.


----------

